# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ - Έκτακτη Γενική Συνέλευση - 4 Μαρτιου 2014, ημέρα Τρίτη, και ώρα 18:00

## NetTraptor

«ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ»

ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ

Αθήνα, 20 Φεβρουαρίου 2014

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 13 του καταστατικού, το ΔΣ του σωματείου του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου, σας προσκαλεί να λάβετε μέρος στις εργασίες της Έκτακτης Γενικής Συνέλευσης, που θα γίνει στις 4 Μαρτιου 2014, ημέρα Τρίτη, και ώρα 18:00 στην διεύθυνση Μητροπόλεως 52 10563 Αθήνα στο Κτήριο Εμπορικού Συλλόγου Αθηνών. 

Θα συζητηθούν και θα παρθούν αποφάσεις στα παρακάτω θέματα:


Πειθαρχικός έλεγχος μελώνΤρέχοντα θέματα του Σωματείου

Για την απαρτία απαιτούνται το 1/3 των ταμειακώς εντάξει μελών. Αν δεν υπάρξει απαρτία, τα ίδια παραπάνω θέματα θα συζητηθούν την επόμενη εβδομάδα (11 Μαρτίου) στον ίδιο τόπο και την ίδια ημέρα και ώρα με την παρουσία οσωνδήποτε μελών του σωματείου, χωρίς άλλη πρόσκληση ή ειδοποίηση, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 14 του Καταστατικού.

ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ

Ο ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΣ
Ιωσήφ Μπονιτσιόλι

Ο ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΣ
Σταύρος Παπαθανασίου

----------

